# Mai Tai



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

madam has found a suitable veiwing post.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

bless her lol xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha thats a great picture,..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

hahaha! love the picture!:thumbup::lol:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Great view from there!


----------



## missdaisy (Dec 13, 2008)

Another little princess, suitably positioned to overview her kingdom. I love her name.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Clever girl and what a view,she must chatter away at all the visitors telling them that if she were outside she'd.....play!


----------



## pippa69 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha, what a great photo.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all. I wouldn't mind her sitting there but the lamp is cut glass and about 100 years old! Thought my husband would go mad but he helps her to get up there!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

ha ha naughty pussy cat. xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol bless her brilliant picture *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha love it.. what a little madam PMSL


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope she doesn't get light headed?!

That is a lovely photo.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bless her...she looks so tiny!


----------



## valg22 (Dec 16, 2008)

great pic shes a cutie


----------



## fwasser1 (Dec 16, 2008)

absolutely beutifull, youre very lucky


----------

